# HP DV6767TX: Quick Play Software for Windows XP



## aminsagar123 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Friends,
I got HP DV6767TX Notebook, I just downgraded from Vista to Windows XP Pro and was able to find all the drivers.

Now everything is working fine but i am unable to find HP QuickPlay software, the one that i have doesn't work with Windows XP.

I only want the windows version of QuickPlay.

I have PowerDVD software and satisfied with it but the laptop remote doesnt work with PowerDVD, i think it only works with HP Quick Play.

I downloaded HP QuickPlay 2.3 but its refusing to install. Giving the error, the software can only be installed in authorized machine.

Please suggest any way to install QuickPlay in Windows XP or recommend any other DVD playback software compatible with HP Laptop Remote.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3675083&lang=en

Check if that may be useful.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks but this page doesn't have HP QuickPlay software. Only have Quick Launch button drivers.


dheeraj_kumar said:


> *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3675083&lang=en
> 
> Check if that may be useful.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

XP:
*www.sendspace.com/file/hiiqxe
VISTA:
*www.sendspace.com/file/3gep1x
HP's Patch for VISTA: *www.sendspace.com/file/z8vgtb

Source: *www.notebookforums.com/thread192679.html

And...



> 1. You must press a button with two arrows encircling themselves. That will carry you to the Updates and Enhancements panel.
> 2. You will find your link to HP QuickPlay 3.7 there.


----------



## programmerpro (Apr 10, 2009)

hey.. from where exactly did u get ALL of the other WINDOWS XP drivers?
I too have the same model and wanted to get all the drivers... the HP SITE doesn't have all of them, infact they have very few...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hey.. from where exactly did u get ALL of the other WINDOWS XP drivers?
I too have the same model and wanted to get all the drivers... the HP SITE doesn't have all of them, infact they have very few...


----------

